# Best position for stretch & sweep - Akward cervix HELP!



## PinknBlue (Feb 25, 2007)

Hello ladies,

I have been a little bit of a pain lately - So sorry!

I have had 2 attempts at a stretch and sweep now and the midwife can't seem to reach the vital area. I have had contractions for over a week on and off & when the midwife attempted a stretch and sweep she said that she was sure had she been able to reach the cervix it would have been thinned as everything felt 'tight' this was the second attempt. I have had numerous ops on my cervix and have to get into some unusual positions for smears etc but obviously a speculum can't be used for a sweep can it?

I am so desperate to go into labour and dont want another failed attempt tomorrow is there any position I could get into to make it easier to reach? I have tried laying with my fists under my bottom and this doesnt help. She did say that she could clearly feel the babys head pushing well down.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Love
Becky
xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

The only thing that I can suggest, and it is difficult to do, but you could perhaps be examined on your hands and knees.  I know it sounds a bit strange, but the pressure from the head would change position slightly, and may just free up your cervix to a better position.

Sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

